# Halloween Special - Trick or Treat dont miss out. MONDAY 24th



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Our Halloween Special will be coming very soon -Keep you eye on the Website from MONDAY 24th October to see what we will be doing something you wont want to miss out on !!!!!!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I love hallowe’en, my favourite holiday/not holiday 😁


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> I love hallowe’en, my favourite holiday/not holiday 😁


You will love this then !!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

How long will it run for ?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Interested


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> How long will it run for ?


There is a limit but 24-31st 



Imprezaworks said:


> Interested


Trick or Treat ......

🎃


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Whatever is the bestest and cheapest ♥


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Whatever is the bestest and cheapest ♥


Thats the game - do you play it safe with a treat ! or do you dare for a trick ? .........


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Not gonna end up with a tub of zoflora am I ? 🤣


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Not gonna end up with a tub of zoflora am I ? 🤣


We have been searching the vaults ! !!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Thats the game - do you play it safe with a treat ! or do you dare for a trick ? .........



Until Monday. 🤞


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I’ll use my scratch card budget for this gamble then 🤣


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Haha can’t see anything on the website - mind you funds are somewhat depleted this time of the month !


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

IvorB1H said:


> Haha can’t see anything on the website - mind you funds are somewhat depleted this time of the month !


Must have been a Trick as nothing on the website.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Gonna be a week of Halloween discounts & deals, looking At products I don’t need to buy lol
New Diamondprotech glass might tempt me thou 🫣

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

To be fair, C&S didn't specify a year. There's another Monday 24th October due in 2033...


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Now that’s forward planning for you imagine the hype when it actually lands 🤣


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

IvorB1H said:


> Haha can’t see anything on the website - mind you funds are somewhat depleted this time of the month !


 Same here 😔😔. 

I will give it 24 hrs then purchase from Ultimate Finish who have 15% off.


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Nothing on the home page however if you go to the Special Offers page:









Halloween Trick or Treat


Halloween Special - A Spookily Good offer. All you need to do is add either a Trick or Treat product to your basket to see what devilish surprise you may receive. Are you staying safe with a TREAT? or Are you Brave enough to click the TRICK? We Dare you What will you get?........ will it be...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Mwhahahahahahahaha 🧛‍♂️


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

As promised I’ve spent my entire scratch card budget on this gamble 🧛‍♂️


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Look for Banner there is a Trick or Treat Banner - add one to your basket when buy and you could be lucky ............. 
also there are new Mystery Boxes live


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Its live here ---- TRICK OR TREAT


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

PaulAT said:


> Nothing on the home page however if you go to the Special Offers page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there when others posted earlier. I was on as well and checked the special offers page so it was obviously late in getting uploaded.

All good now though and be interesting to see what folks get.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

6 tricks 1 treat all brilliant and the ‘condom’ is just the right size


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> 6 tricks 1 treat all brilliant and the ‘condom’ is just the right size
> 
> View attachment 82409



Glad you liked them all... post a few more pics up ( if you post on insta or facebook and tag us you have a chance of winning something else !!!!)


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I’d have to create a false identity to do so to avoid a dissolution of all my other assets 🤣


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

For completeness not bad at all for £7


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Ordered a trick... hope I get a Porsche!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Webarno said:


> Ordered a trick... hope I get a Porsche!


Send me your order number you never know !!!! .... What Colour


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Very happy with my Trick! Thanks guys!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Webarno said:


> Very happy with my Trick! Thanks guys!
> View attachment 82474


 you are very welcome ... Hope it comes in useful


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

@skinnymatbaker. Trick !!!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

These have been brilliant!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Last Few remaining today ... dont miss out


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Last Few remaining today ... dont miss out


Oh alright then, I'll order some more 

PS I want the Porsche in black please


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, go on then, order placed


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Many thanks for the 'tricks and treats'  . Wasn't expecting such great items . Everything ok to use as normal? Wax is good? Just checking we don't have any tricks lurking ...haha


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Many thanks for the 'tricks and treats'  . Wasn't expecting such great items . Everything ok to use as normal? Wax is good? Just checking we don't have any tricks lurking ...haha


Its all good to use - please post up a pic - glad you liked them


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

@Clean and Shiny Hahahaha yes! I got my black Porsche!
Love you guys!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Webarno said:


> @Clean and Shiny Hahahaha yes! I got my black Porsche!
> Love you guys!
> 
> View attachment 82577



Glad you liked it - enjoy those porsche products


----------

